# How are YOUR hummers this year?



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

SO! How are everyone's Hummers this year? My 2 pair are here year round but I know you guys 'back east' get them seasonally.......

The feeder is being emptied (holds approx 5 cups!) every 5 days so I think they have young ones! Not seeing the males as often as the females! They have lots of feeders to go to in my complex so they are well fed lol!

I wish I were allowed to put out a seed feeder but when I did, I was told to take it down because they attract rats......boohoo! I personally think a 'certain' tenant complained (the old witch!)..............Oh well maybe I can put some small suet blocks out and she won't notice them hanging on my hedge 
Anyway here is one of my girls coming for a snack! I was able to get it in sequence!!!!! (I got a 'real camera! LOL! still learning to use it though so it's on AUTO hahaha!):camera:


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oooh, I'm so jealous! There's a hummingbird who stops by the courtyard outside my house from time to time, but I haven't had much luck getting it to stick around yet. I put out a feeder, but I think it's too close to my window (and therefore the cats, who are always watching it). I'm thinking I'll hang some up in other places. I also want to get some hummingbird-friendly plants to put out around my door. I LOVE hummingbirds, and I'm determined to get some coming around regularly.

Do you make your hummingbird food yourself, or do you buy it premade?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't think ours have come far enough north yet - my friend was just talking about how the level hasn't changed in her feeder for a week so she was going to refill it.

I love hummingbirds - they are so magically they way they hoover.


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

We get a couple year round but fall migration here in Texas is pretty special. It's not unusual for us to have 25 feeders out and have to fill them every couple of days. We get ruby throated hummers. They are pretty spectacular. I've always said if they were the size of other birds I'd be terrified. They are aggressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I love your hummers, MollyMuiMa! I enjoyed feeding and observing them when I lived in Los Gatos, but I haven't been able to attract them up here! We currently have bumblebees and starlings in the garden.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have seen one hummingbird, so far this year. They like azaleas, bottlebrush bushes, bougainvillea. I was more excited to see a real bumblebee on my wisteria. Can't remember when I have last seen one of those


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Molly, your hummingbird pictures are stunning! No hummers here but a bumper crop of bumblebees.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

We saw our first one of the year yesterday which is about a week later than normal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

lisasgirl said:


> Oooh, I'm so jealous! There's a hummingbird who stops by the courtyard outside my house from time to time, but I haven't had much luck getting it to stick around yet. I put out a feeder, but I think it's too close to my window (and therefore the cats, who are always watching it). I'm thinking I'll hang some up in other places. I also want to get some hummingbird-friendly plants to put out around my door. I LOVE hummingbirds, and I'm determined to get some coming around regularly.
> 
> Do you make your hummingbird food yourself, or do you buy it premade?


I make my own as recommended by the Hummingbird Society.....4 parts water to 1 part sugar! And NO red food coloring ( bad for birdy kidneys!)
Also, only use cane sugar. No brown sugar, no honey, nothing but cane sugar!!!!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice photos! I wanted a hummingbird feeder but my husband said thy attract bees. So I got an acrylic one with suction cups. There is a cardinal who comes and brings her friends. I must give this girl a name. Here is a photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Hummingbirds are a rare treat around my property, but I do love them. Those of you who have several species out west are very lucky in my book. One of the best things I've ever seen were two really cool species of hummers in Cuba, the Cuban Emerald (yes it is that green) and the Bee Hummingbird (so tiny).


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> Nice photos! I wanted a hummingbird feeder but my husband said thy attract bees. So I got an acrylic one with suction cups. There is a cardinal who comes and brings her friends. I must give this girl a name. Here is a photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unless you're allergic having bees around is a very good thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

*Have your seen this?*

https://youtu.be/XzxsagVcKCg


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That was such a fantastic YouTube story, Beautiful Blue. Thanks for sharing. I really admire the rescuer's dedication in feeding Hummer, every 15 minutes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I handfed a baby hummer years ago, and believe me....although not hard to feed, it is worse than having a newborn, with the lack of sleep ...........but so fascinating too! I've only done it once, but I'd do it again if asked!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

thekarens said:


> Unless you're allergic having bees around is a very good thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am allergic to bees but I think he probably meant wasps. I have an epi pen that I carry around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thekarens (Apr 16, 2017)

snow0160 said:


> I am allergic to bees but I think he probably meant wasps. I have an epi pen that I carry around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Makes sense. I'm allergic to wasps, but not bees oddly enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I handfed a baby hummer years ago, and believe me....although not hard to feed, it is worse than having a newborn, with the lack of sleep ...........but so fascinating too! I've only done it once, but I'd do it again if asked!



Molly it is really cool you have fed baby bird. I handled my African Grey at 5 weeks old and we fed her every 2 hours and then every three hours. It was really cute but a ton of work. That is a wonderful YouTube story. Wow very 15 min but how great that the dog discovered the sick bird. Animals are so wonderful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Great pictures Molly, we don't see many hammers her, the odd one. We do put a seed feeder out during the winter, but not during the warmer months as it attracts bears too. I love birds and wildlife as much as anyone, but the robins who take over our yard every summer and start singing at 5:00 A.M. are trying my patience. Last year one of them made a nest under the hood of our rhino (atv) and we couldn't drive it for a month, well we could have but didn't.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I put out a feeder, but I haven't seen any hummers around at all. I know we have them... but, it has been very rainy for the past few weeks.


----------

